# Nose licking and lip smacking



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

So my hedgehog is smacking her lips all the time and licking her nose. Any ideas??


----------



## SarahAlwaysWins (Dec 19, 2013)

How long has it been going on, and have there been any recent changes to the cage or environment? It could be something like a new smell that your hedgehog is interested in. 

If the nose licking is pretty constant, it could be a URI (upper respiratory infection). If you see nose bubbles or hear any coughing (like a hacking, wheezing sound outside of normal huffing) , its a sign that you need to get the hedgie to the vet ASAP. Actually, in either case, I'd schedule an appointment just to be safe. URI's can be easily taken care of with antibiotics, but they can also easily worsen if not treated.


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I havent noticed any coughing,bubbles or anything. It happens nearly always when I take her out. I think that it might be that my hedgehog is interested in a smell.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

My guy sneezes and licks his nose every time I wake him up to take him out. He does this two or three times and then he stops. I think they're just clearing their nasal passages. They can't ''blow their noses'' and they have to clear things out by sneezing. If she seems to be doing this more than usual or has anything but clear fluid coming out I'd take her in, otherwise I think it's pretty normal.


----------

